# Stocking Ideas...



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey everyone,

well... my main 10 gallon cracked, so I bought a new one. But im gunna silicone the cracked one and when its all ready, it will be just sitting there. But I rather stock it. Sooooo I need ideas for stocking! Please let me know! I am interested in all thoughts and ideas! Lemme know!

1st: Someone in my area is giving away free Convict Cichlid Fry... and the bare they need is 10 gallons... so maybe 2 or 3 in a brackish water type of environment?

2nd: A female betta sorority 

3rd: A dirted tank capped with either Seachem Flourite or black sand and have tons of plant species and keep cardinal Tetras

4th: a ADF set-up

Lemme know!

matt


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I wouldn't suggest convicts. They're very aggressive, and from what I read the minimum is 1 fish per 10gal o.o I made the mistake of saving a few and realized they needed too much than I could give them after I posted a thread here asking about them...

Really like the sorority and the cardinal idea, though.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Oooh alright thanks for the heads up! Didnt rad that anywhere O.O

And ya, I really like those ideas too but it would be hard to give them light in the tank, especially the cardinal tank because of all the plants. Oh well, i'll make it work. Any other suggestions?

Matt


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

reptile! i really want to set up one of my ten gallons for a fat tailed gecko xD though they are not fish

or i also want an axolotl...


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

I was also thinking a reptile tank because then I dont have to deal with re-sealing the tank. What kind of reptiles would you suggest?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I vote axolotl! I love those little guys, and when I have my own place I'll be getting a tank of them. 

The convicts and cardinals need larger tanks. Convicts (and most cichlids) are like goldfish in that they get large and need large tanks with heavy filtration. Cardinals (despite their small size) actually need 20 gal or larger tank. They really only shine in large schools (like 30+ fish). 

Honestly, reptiles sounds like the best idea. Or (depending on where the crack is) make it into a half land/half water tank for something like crabs or some kind of frog, newt, or salamander.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Its a crack right up the back of the tank. I could seal it but I dont know if it will hold. Whats a small, easy reptile or small pet that would fit and do good in a 10 gallon?

Matt


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

mattoboy said:


> Its a crack right up the back of the tank. I could seal it but I dont know if it will hold. Whats a small, easy reptile or small pet that would fit and do good in a 10 gallon?
> 
> Matt


A Leopard Gecko? Green Anole? Not sure about small pets, they need a lot of room to find and use their energy.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Been researching alot tonight and came across Viper Geckos. These things are honestly as easy as Leopard Geckos and only grow up to 4 inches. If I cant find any in Canada, then I can adopt a Leopard Gecko from around my area. I've also been thinking a hamster, but we do go away quite a bit and we don't always have neighbours that are eligible and knowlegable with and about hamsters and hamsters cant go more then 3 days without food :/

Matt


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i'd totally get a fat tail gecko. they're stinking cute.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Alright sweet thanks!


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

What did you decide on? =D


----------

